# Gas! and PAIN! at school HELP!



## schoolhurts (Nov 15, 2004)

i have gas and pain at school and it is pretty much only at school i dont let school stress me out or anything it just happens its getting bad ive missed a lot of school and now im having to consider homeschool becuz of my newly founded pesky IBS any help ne1??????


----------



## Tamgirl21 (Sep 2, 2001)

Hey there, Story of my life. The things that worked for me in HS & even now in college is if you sit in the back of the room or as close to the door as possible. I tended to hold it in, in class & that kinda makes your stomach have funny noises, so I always brought a bookbag & put that over my stomach to kinda hide the noise. Also, are you watching what you eat? Try to stay away from foods that all us kids love but can make us gassy, like chocolate bars, candy, cheeto-s...etc. I know at this point you may want to home school but you only get a a high school experience once & you will be a much better person if you get through it. In the future, you won't remember the bad times as much but the good ones. Good luck!


----------



## schoolhurts (Nov 15, 2004)

awww no chocolate ...i knew that it wasnt good and its been hard to give up i do that book bag thing too but i dunno if i can do that for 2 more years lol uve got a very good point in that it would be a shame to miss out on my high school years and im hangin in there for now i just wish there was sumthing to make it subside or just a little less intense or gurgly people are gunna start wondering why i say my stomach is gurgling cuz im hungry every day i have taken nulev and some other stuff but no success the pain and stuff is almnost exclusivly at school and id give ne thing for it to stop but for now i could crack down on those foods u mentioned and hang in there thanks for the reply and help


----------



## white shores (Aug 30, 2004)

hey i totally understand what ur going through. It started for me my freshmen year and its now my junior year of high school. It's definately tough, you just have to take it one day at time and realize that people really aren't paying attention to the sounds ur stomache makes. I say that but i still worry. Taking gas-x helps alot for me and i have peppermint tea every morning which i feel calms down my overactive stomache. Just keep plugging away and don't forget the message board is always here for u!


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

That was me all through grade 9, I had gym first period, and every morning I would have an upset stomach, I ended up sitting on the side lines for most of the year, which really sucked because gym was my favourite class. Finally I couldn't take it anymore I started to eliminate foods, I went off chocolate first and it made me feel a lot better, I also went off dairy, beef and other caffinated beverages. I am still off all of those foods, but I feel a tonne better, by grade ten I was able to make it to all my classes wittout any major problems, I still get the occasional morning trouble but it is nothing like it used to be, I am now in my second year of college, and I am doing way better than I was in high school. It doesn't work for everyone, but its definitly worth a try. if it works stick with it, if it doesn't don't, but if you do start eliminating foods do it for at least 2 weeks to amonth because that is how long it takes for the foods to fully leave your body.hope some of this helps, and if you ever have any questions feel free to email me.


----------



## shoes (Dec 14, 2004)

make sure you don't drink soda at lunch time or any carbonated beverages. for me that really makes the bloating bad. just watch what you eat for breakfast in the morning. in my freshman year my stomach always hurt in the morning until i figured out that i was lactose intolerant and the milk i was eating with my cereal was owning me. don't worry about it though, it will get better. just keep trying to go to school. think of me as a role model, i only missed about 5 days of school all through highschool. by the end of it, my mom was trying to make me ditch just so that i would have the experience.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

I eat the same thing for breakfast and lunch every school day. It seems to me that once I've found something that works and doesn't cause me a problem, why bother taking the risk of making myself sick at school. When I used to eat different things, I would feel bad every morning just because my stomach wasn't used to it. So now I eat the same thing for breakfast and lunch and IBS at school has really diminished. I usually eat pretty much the same thing for a snack too...especially when I won't be home most of the afternoon/evening. If I'm going to change any part of my diet, I try out the "new" food at a time when I'll be home for a few hours after. So now I have most of my IBS attacks when I'm home, which is better than having them in public.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

This happens to me at school too. I sit in the nurses office with a heating pad and if that doesn't help I go home and rest.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I thought of something that helps me! I sleep on a slant at night don't ask how it helps but it does help. I'm dreding school because of my pain.


----------



## Laitaine (Jan 1, 2005)

This only happened once to me at school. Good thing it was at the end of the day because then I could just go home. But I was so upset because I'm a huge band geek and I couldn't go to the football game. But I understand what you're going through.


----------



## Audioslave626 (Jan 2, 2005)

I always keep Immodium, antacids, and graham crackers in by bag at all tiems. Immodium for the diaheria, Malox for the gas and stomach cramps, and food for the stabbing pains from lack of food becasue of pains the night before. I would also let your nurse know and ask for a pass to go down to the nurse whenever needed. If you.If you ABSOLUTLEY ahve to use the public restrooms, make a joke about if anyone asks about it. For example "Dam School tacos! Or my favorite "Thats it no more drinking on weekdays!"lol my school thinks i ahve a lil bit of a drinking problem


----------

